# Still no sign of AF



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi I'm hoping for some advice, my otd was 27/05 when I was 14 dpt of 5day blasts. Hpt was negative and hcg blood showed levels of 2, which is still negative, but still no signs of af. In  previous tx I have always bled before test date, any ideas of how long I can expect to wait or if you think I should test again, worries of it being an ectopic and not showing on tests. so confused! 

Felicity xxxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

was you on progynova or crinone? if so my clinic advised a bleed could be anywhere from 1 to 10 days after stopping the drugs x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Felicity     hon

sorry I thought I'd replied to this but the crackberry was playing up  

I have to say an ectopic is highly unlikely, if the embie had implanted anywhere and was still growing then you would normally have seen levels much higher than that by 14dp5dt....  I know it must seem odd not to be bleeding already if you usually bleed before OTD (do they not give you any progesterone support  ) but don't forget that's the exception rather than the norm.  

Obviously it's going to take a while for whatever meds you were on to clear your system but once they do, I think AF is likely to rear her ugly head within the next few days or so....     
Keep an eye on it and if you have unusual pain/fever or anything like that contact your clinic and ask for a scan, but as I say, chances are the witch is on her way    

xxx


----------

